

Ask HN: Why can I not comment on one post? - maguay

Ok, I've hit an odd snag. I was trying to reply to a comment on something I submitted earlier (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2120202), but there are no comment links or boxes even though I'm signed in. Plus, I see comment links everywhere else, just not on this post. Does anyone know why this might be?
======
Mz
Because it's dead.

~~~
maguay
Ah, ok, I see. Now how did it become a dead post? Really odd ... I didn't use
a referral code in the link, so you wouldn't think there was anything about it
that would get people to flag it. Very odd. I've commented on very old posts
before in the past...

